# 4 Wrist Watches in need of identification...



## TinkerPhil (May 15, 2018)

Hi these are 4 of the 7 watches my wife inherited in a cigar box - the wrist watches...

I could not seem to post a picture so I have provided links - I hope thats not too painful!

Rather beaten up - "Seawatch" on the face

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/SeawatchFace.JPG

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/SeawatchBack.JPG

Mon Reve

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/MonReveFace.JPG

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/MonReveBack.JPG

No discernable name:

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/OldWristWatchFace.JPG

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/OldWristWatchBack.JPG

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/OldWristWatchInside.JPG

No discernable name '2':

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/OldWristWatch2Face.JPG

http://www.spottydog.org/WristWatches/OldWristWatch2Back.JPG

If you can give me some indication of their likely desirability and what I should do with them it'd be much appreciated

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I cannot get in to the links you provide, so no pictures are visible. This means that I cannot even begin to comment on two of your watches, and probably three. This leaves the "Mon Reve" watch. In connection with this watch, all I can say is that there is a strange YouTube video clip showing a Mon Reve ladies' mechanical wristwatch from about 1960 in action. The clip mainly shows the back view of the working movement then finally turns the watch over so that we can see its face. There are a few Mon Reve watches illustrated online, and it would appear that this was a brand of ladies' watch produced in the 1955-65 period, sometimes at least with ETA movements, by a Swiss manufacturer. The brand name, "SEAWATCH" appears on some dive watches from the 1965-75 period, and the producer name I have seen associated with these watches is Sicura. Apparently, the quality of the watches is not particularly high.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I tried clicking on of those links and it properly upset my laptop.

Proceed with care.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

please post pics with these hosts, otherwise no one can help

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/&do=embed

Flickr is easy and free to use


----------



## TinkerPhil (May 15, 2018)

Hi

There should be no problems linking to those JPG files - I just have not setup the correct access for them.

I'm not in a rush to have a Flickr account so I will have to persevere with the security on my website.

Please bear with me - I can test from my mobile if access is fixed - I will update this thread when I resolve the issue

Apologies for the ongoing pain!

Phil


----------



## TinkerPhil (May 15, 2018)

Hi

I believe my 'dodgy' links are working now if you can take another look I'd appreciate it

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Out of the 4 the last two look the more interesting because they may have some age to them. None are going to be significantly valuable I feel barring the miracle of an esteemed signature on the movements... the condition of all are fairly poor and though they may brush up well with some TLC they aren't anything particularly noteworthy so the expense is ill advised.

Just my opinion...


----------



## TinkerPhil (May 15, 2018)

Daveyboyz said:


> Out of the 4 the last two look the more interesting because they may have some age to them. None are going to be significantly valuable I feel barring the miracle of an esteemed signature on the movements... the condition of all are fairly poor and though they may brush up well with some TLC they aren't anything particularly noteworthy so the expense is ill advised.
> 
> Just my opinion...


 Thank you

I am not overly surprised - they did look very well worn - I suspect they were kept when they should have been binned or sold for scrap at the time

I'm intrigued by the thought of the signature - I'm guessing once I've opened them up this will be readily visible on the mechanism - if/when I do that I will do some research on anything I find and maybe ask some more advice

Cheers

Phil


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

The pictures worked fine for me, As Dave said on the watches, but are they worth more as sentimental items as family i guess it is. My brother was given a pocket watch by my late grandfather, only a Smiths not worth a lot, but as i do Genealogy its part of Family History as i remember him fondly.

reckon cleaned up and working, will be lovely items


----------



## TinkerPhil (May 15, 2018)

I opened up the last two a bit further

The first has some hallmarks on it - one set looks a bit like "??5" "a triangle" "B" and the others "6" (or a fancy b) and "A" the number 1110

The last had lots of jewels in the mechanism - red so are these rubies? But no discernible hallmark - seemed very "tinny" in its construction

Both of them seem to tick - no idea for how long they will do that though as I'm not willing to wind them much - 10 minutes each though thus far


----------

